

How to Get Bill Gates to Talk About You or Your Business - 1netnews
http://www.1netnews.com/bill-gates-talk-business/

======
orionblastar
The article doesn't actually tell you how to get Bill Gates to talk about you
or your business and promises more parts to the article.

It uses a picture that Bill Gates took for a Reddit AMA and Photoshopped it so
the Reddit Alien Snoo is out of the cardboard picture and Worldjunction.com is
added in there instead. I sort of smell some sort of scam there.

It is almost like they are trying to tell you how to use social engineering to
get Bill Gates and people like him to mention your name and your company.
You'd be better off spending your own time promoting your own name and
business by doing good things that get attention than hope to get Bill gates
to mention you.

